# Tired of All This



## hxc (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone else besides me listen to hardcore music when their stoned? im not saying three days grace slipknot im talking August Burns Red, Arsonists Get All the Girls, Heavy Heavy Low Low, Fear Before the March Of Flames any one else have any good bands


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 7, 2009)

mushroomhead...... solitaire unraveling, fear held dear, born of desire, sun doesnt rise, kill tommorow, and crazy. they sound a bit like that stuff u said (imo too much screaming and not enough softer parts from the august burns red songs i listened to) killswitch engage sounds kinda similar too.


----------



## skiskate (May 7, 2009)

August burns red is sooooo good! I've been listening to a band called texas in july lately. They are all 17 except their vocalist but fuck they are good. Check them out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KvphaUYqgM

Also check out dead and divine if you get the chance.


----------



## plugsmustard (May 8, 2009)

so i decided to check out august burns red......................i am so sick of crap like that, theres all this SHIT being called punk when it clearly isnt.....i dont now what that shit is, but i hate it, just some homo screaming (shitily i might add) over a shitty guitar solo, listen to real music....REAL PUNK....ya know "really red, dayglo abortions, all, the decendants, bouncing souls, cheap sex, deisel boy, the dwarves" or just really good music, like "PRIMUS" (the best music.....and of course ska..."dropkick murphies, catch 22, streetlight manifesto, farse, flogging molly, the swoons, save ferris, leftover crack, less than jake, mad caddies and mustard plug....so inclosing, grow some ears that arent tone deaf, and everyone stop listening to shit, and looking like you crawled out of a faggots ass that just had butt sex with a peacock!

peas!


----------



## skiskate (May 8, 2009)

plugsmustard said:


> so i decided to check out august burns red......................i am so sick of crap like that, theres all this SHIT being called punk when it clearly isnt.....i dont now what that shit is, but i hate it, just some homo screaming (shitily i might add) over a shitty guitar solo, listen to real music....REAL PUNK....ya know "really red, dayglo abortions, all, the decendants, bouncing souls, cheap sex, deisel boy, the dwarves" or just really good music, like "PRIMUS" (the best music.....and of course ska..."dropkick murphies, catch 22, streetlight manifesto, farse, flogging molly, the swoons, save ferris, leftover crack, less than jake, mad caddies and mustard plug....so inclosing, grow some ears that arent tone deaf, and everyone stop listening to shit, and looking like you crawled out of a faggots ass that just had butt sex with a peacock!
> 
> peas!


Buddy calm the fuck down. I can say that I do listen to some of those bands you listen. Dayglo abortions are a fucking horrific band and absoloutely terrible live. But im not gonna go and freak out over it. You really need to mature a little bit and accept people for what they want to listen to. Oh yeah, the style of music that august burns red plays is way harder than anything else. And they arent trying to be punk. So maybe your wannabe punk ass can shut the fuck up. And btw most punk sounds like the guy is drunk and half retarded, that or has had a stroke and cant move one side of his mouth.

Edit:saying peas at the end of your sentence after calling us homos, kind of shows us you may still be stuck looking around in the closet.

PEACE!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 8, 2009)

plugsmustard said:


> so i decided to check out august burns red......................i am so sick of crap like that, theres all this SHIT being called punk when it clearly isnt.....i dont now what that shit is, but i hate it, just some homo screaming (shitily i might add) over a shitty guitar solo, listen to real music....REAL PUNK....ya know "really red, dayglo abortions, all, the decendants, bouncing souls, cheap sex, deisel boy, the dwarves" or just really good music, like "PRIMUS" (the best music.....and of course ska..."dropkick murphies, catch 22, streetlight manifesto, farse, flogging molly, the swoons, save ferris, leftover crack, less than jake, mad caddies and mustard plug....so inclosing, grow some ears that arent tone deaf, and everyone stop listening to shit, and looking like you crawled out of a faggots ass that just had butt sex with a peacock!
> 
> peas!


 if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all. this might shock you but not everyone likes the same music......who would of ever guessed that?(obvious sarcasm lol) DONT BE A DICK!!! i think the music you listed is shit but i didnt feel the need to attack you over it just cuz its not my cup of tea. fuck you plugmustard!!!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 8, 2009)

he said absolutely nothing about punk...... did you miss him saying "Does anyone else besides me listen to *hardcore music* when their stoned?" your right they dont sound like punk songs......because their not punk, duh!!!!!


----------



## Reeny (May 8, 2009)

Hardcore is subjective. If I want to listen to something I consider hardcore I go old school. Blackflag, New York Dolls, Iggy Pop and the Stooges and maybe if I am feeling alittle sadomasochistic I will throw in Sex Pistols.


----------



## klmmicro (May 8, 2009)

Blackflag, Sex Pistols and the DK! Oh man, that was some fun shit back in the day. GG and the MJ's, Fear, all that shit. Now I hear my kids listen to it every once in a while and I just laugh.


----------



## hxc (May 11, 2009)

hey man this texas in july band is awesome thanks never heard of them .. glad to see someone else has some good taste in music


----------



## BackDoorMan (May 13, 2009)

I liked Dimmu Borgir, chimara, Archenemy.. I used to know alot of really hardcore bands.. but I've started listening to some softer mellow styles.. I'm really into old school Motown and R&B right now.. like my favorite shit right now is Teddy Pendergrass and The Commadors

EDIT: I forgot about children of Bodom and Misery.. if you really like hardcore metal, look for swedish deathmetal and Norweigen deathmetal... they have the best and truest hardcore metal around


----------



## dahamma (May 14, 2009)

For softer hardcore I like From autumn to ashes and sentenced and also All that remains is one I've been listening to lately


----------

